

Google Sues the United States of America - mambodog
http://www.osnews.com/story/23981/Google_Sues_the_United_States_of_America

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related, with lots of comments already:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1857210>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1858252>

